# MY 1987 CUTLASS SUPREME BROUGHM.



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

couldnt sleep so i started on my cutless tonight. i put a few hrs of work into it. after looking at a bunch of pics it can, and will be done. i was going to do a regal for the contest but i have already made a few of them for some homie's. the cutty has never been done in all plastic. :biggrin: well it's late im out of here for the night.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Work your plastic magic Bigg homie!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

There you go ! Never thinking of your self and always for other builders ! But Damn ! We think you ! LOL! 



Looks like an easy start already BIGGS ! Or Is it that you just make it look easy !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Cutlass build-off anyone?!

Damn Biggs, that looks great! You don't know how bad I wanna try this, my very first car was an '83 Cutlass, man I loved that car.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0  hno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah, I'd love to build a cutty. :worship: :worship:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Where did get that cutlass and monte carlo models at? I got to have them. pm me. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 15 2006, 09:55 AM~6572612
> *Where did get that cutlass and monte carlo models at? I got to have them. pm me. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



He's making the Monte into a Cutlass. The Monte kits you can find almost any place that sales models.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You do some crazy work


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 04:18 AM~6572082
> *There    you  go !  Never  thinking  of  your self  and  always  for  other  builders !  But    Damn !  We  think  you  !  LOL!
> Looks  like  an easy  start  already  BIGGS !  Or  Is it that  you  just  make  it  look    easy !
> *



THE BODY WAS JUST SITTING AROUND. SO I SAID WHAT THE HELL. IT CAN BE DONE. BUT IT'S GOING TO BE ALOT OF WORK. I TOOK AN HOUR JUST ON THE THOUGHT PROSSES. THIS WILL BE 5 TIME'S HARDER THEN THE REGAL TO BUILD. 
WE MIGHT JUST HAVE A CUTTY BUILD OFF TO STEP UP THE GAME A BIT.

AND THANK'S HOMIE'S...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:  nice


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S AGAIN HOMIE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lets see that monte in back ground !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 11:02 AM~6573369
> *<span style='color:blue'>u ain't lying i want to see the undies! :0 *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 10:02 AM~6573369
> * Lets  see that  monte  in  back  ground !
> *












IT'S THIS ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

wheres the undies pic at?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 15 2006, 10:09 AM~6573405
> *wheres the undies pic at?
> *


IM IN MY OFFICE. MY PHOTOBUCKET WONT LET ME GET IT FROM MY COMPUTER.
WHEN I GET HOME I'LL POST SOME.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2006, 11:13 AM~6573433
> *IM IN MY OFFICE. MY PHOTOBUCKET WONT LET ME GET IT FROM MY COMPUTER.
> WHEN I GET HOME I'LL POST SOME.
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

OK HERE YOU GO. FUCKER.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2006, 11:18 AM~6573472
> *OK HERE YOU GO. FUCKER.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ACLAID :buttkick:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2006, 12:18 PM~6573472
> *OK HERE YOU GO. FUCKER.
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! BIGGS ! 


Man you should have covered up my phone number ! Now Instead of PMing me these fools will just call ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 10:25 AM~6573511
> *
> LOL!  BIGGS !
> Man  you  should  have  covered  up  my  phone  number !    Now  Instead  of  PMing  me  these  fools  will  just  call !  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S THE PIZZA GUY. :biggrin: ...NA IT'S MY HOBBIE STORE.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

*SE VALE*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Nov 15 2006, 10:39 AM~6573602
> *GRACIAS CARNALITO.</span> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

dam 294 views since 4:26am RIGHT CLICK SAVE!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

cant wait to see more


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:worship: your the man BIGGS


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

man i cant wait to see this one 
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S.
I SHOULD HAVE IT ABOUT 70% DONE BY TONIGHT. I'LL POST SOME MORE PICS UP TONIGHT.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2006, 12:51 PM~6574125
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.
> I SHOULD HAVE IT ABOUT 70% DONE BY TONIGHT. I'LL POST SOME MORE PICS UP TONIGHT.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Good Job Homie.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*BTW website almost finished *_:uh:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

_*BTW website almost finished *_:uh:
[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 15 2006, 12:42 PM~6574455
> *BTW website almost finished :uh:
> *


almost done. primo. the jefa's sick primo so i been staying up with her all night. so just try to keep myself busy.

thank's homie's.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

if ya need some graphic hit cha boi up


<span style=\'color:yellow\'>Photoshop King</span>


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: very fuckin' nice MR.BIGGS


----------



## Sourmash (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice Project Biggs


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

seems like it would have been easier to start with a regal

but ima just sit back and watch, some good work


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's..  

here is the front clip almost done. the back bumper will be next, tonight.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 Your Crazy Homie U Make It Look So Easy!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 15 2006, 07:10 PM~6577016
> *:0 Your Crazy Homie U Make It Look So Easy!
> *


THANK'S FELIX..i try my best to do the dam thing bro. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

did u ever get my PM bro??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 15 2006, 07:13 PM~6577037
> *did u ever get my PM bro??
> *


na bro ..i might of but erase it by a accident.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You start with an LS clip BIGGS !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 07:28 PM~6577119
> *You  start   with an  LS  clip  BIGGS !
> *


you know this bro. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2006, 07:09 PM~6577005
> *thank's homie's..
> 
> here is the front clip almost done. the back bumper will be next, tonight.
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

like always chingon


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i have the real car of a 87 cutless


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 15 2006, 09:51 PM~6578047
> *i have the real car of a 87 cutless
> *


you mean the resin one.? i have 3 of those.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

no i drive the real car


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 15 2006, 09:31 PM~6578352
> *no i drive the real car
> *



WOW, THAT'S KOOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

any pic's of it. :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Lookin good biggs, post some updates after u finish the rear!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

no but i can send u some pics if u want me to


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

are u goin to cast them


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 15 2006, 09:49 PM~6578482
> *are u goin to cast them
> *



_*HERE I HAVE A PIC.....*_


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*MAKE OFFER!!!!!!*_



:biggrin: OOPS!!!! SOLD THAT TO MINI.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NICE RIMS & TIRE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2006, 10:28 PM~6578680
> *NICE RIMS & TIRE'S.   :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: _*THOSE WERE A GIFT FROM A GREAT FRIEND *_ :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BIGGS SENT YOUR PACKAGE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! SORRY FOR THE DELAY!!!! SHOULD BE THERE FRIDAY/SATURDAY.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 15 2006, 11:01 PM~6578861
> *BIGGS SENT YOUR PACKAGE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! SORRY FOR THE DELAY!!!! SHOULD BE THERE FRIDAY/SATURDAY.
> *


 :angry: SEND ME A PACKAGE :angry:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 15 2006, 11:05 PM~6578892
> *:angry: SEND ME A PACKAGE :angry:
> *


HAHA NOT TODAY!!! NEXT WEEK. WAIT WHAT AM I SENDING???..LOL


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 15 2006, 11:08 PM~6578905
> *HAHA NOT TODAY!!! NEXT WEEK. WAIT WHAT AM I SENDING???..LOL
> *


A PACKAGE


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 15 2006, 11:11 PM~6578920
> *A PACKAGE
> *


OH THATS RIGHT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2006, 07:09 PM~6577005
> *thank's homie's..
> 
> here is the front clip almost done. the back bumper will be next, tonight.
> ...


Damn that's some nice plastic surgery you performed there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

WOW! Nice work as always Biggs!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that looks tight


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW great work Biggs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S.  JUST A LIL BIT MORE BODY WORK AND I'LL GET IT IN PRIMER TOMORROW.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

how about reshaping the wheelwells!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 16 2006, 08:32 AM~6580198
> *how about reshaping the wheelwells!
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR WON'T LEAVE THE FAB DEPARTMENT TILL IT'S DONE RIGHT. I HAVE OVER 30 PIC'S OF THIS CAR...BUT THANK'S FOR YOR PIC.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2006, 08:40 AM~6580240
> *THIS CAR WON'T LEAVE THE FAB DEPARTMENT TILL IT'S DONE RIGHT.  I HAVE OVER 30 PIC'S OF THIS CAR...BUT THANK'S FOR YOR PIC.
> *


When you said paint I figured you were done. I should have known better. Keep on keepin on!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S ,


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S FRED THE PACKAGE GOT HERE TODAY GRACIA'S HOMIE.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 your work is just unreal :thumbsup: 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

what do you do man ? cause you should be working for one of the bigg 3 building promos


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

any word on the chrome kits :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2006, 07:10 PM~6583712
> * MARINATE ! *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 16 2006, 07:01 PM~6584086
> *Man  you  get  all  the  good  stuff FRIST !  LOL!    I  got  frist  dibs  MARINATE !
> *


 :twak: :twak: minidreams :buttkick:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: u2 should get married :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 16 2006, 08:07 PM~6584102
> *:twak:  :twak: minidreams :buttkick:
> *


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

mini u already got fucker remember biggs gave you one, but you gave it away....homie a gift from someone never gets given away


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

where the hell did this topic come from :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 16 2006, 08:13 PM~6584153
> *mini u already got fucker remember biggs gave you one, but you gave it away....homie a gift from someone never gets given away
> *



The Cutty from BIGGS is still going to happen fool ! The Cutty I got loose of was from beto ! LOL! Better Check your self KID ! LOL! :biggrin: 


NOW i really am laughing at you LOL!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 16 2006, 07:19 PM~6584192
> *The  Cutty  from  BIGGS  is  still  going  to  happen  fool !  The  Cutty  I  got  loose  of  was from  beto !  LOL!    Better  Check  your  self  KID !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> NOW  i  really  am  laughing  at  you  LOL!
> *


word from the man was it was from him


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LISTEN ! TO ME ! 

THE CUTTY FROM BIGGS IS STILL MINE ! 

THE ONE I SOLD TO CANDY MAN WAS FROM BETO ! 

I got it in trade for the Green 96 impala i built !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 16 2006, 07:23 PM~6584218
> *LISTEN ! TO  ME !
> 
> THE  CUTTY  FROM BIGGS  IS  STILL  MINE !
> ...


what you smoking fool...break out


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 16 2006, 08:27 PM~6584238
> *what you smoking fool...break out
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YOU BOTH SHOULD TAKE TWINN'S ADVICE AND TIE THE KNOT.. :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

fine, u two wanna fight over it, ill be right here waitin for it biggs, i wont argue


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2006, 08:49 PM~6584676
> *YOU BOTH SHOULD TAKE TWINS ADVICE AND TIE THE KNOT.. :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

fixing the resin to be just like my plastic ls cutty.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

with all these cutties flying around, how about a spare photoetch :happysad:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 ....................................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2006, 10:29 PM~6585513
> *fixing the resin to be just like my plastic ls cutty.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn+Nov 16 2006, 06:10 PM~6584131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn, wish i didn't get screwed over on the dozens of bodies this time last year, or else we'd all have one to play with


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ryan do u have any of those cutty bodies


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 17 2006, 12:16 AM~6585880
> *ryan do u have any of those cutty bodies
> *


rather not talk about it :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 16 2006, 11:32 PM~6585537
> *with all these cutties flying around, how about a spare photoetch  :happysad:
> *


I've got one scanned onto my computer..we could do some at home photoetching


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

got a lil bit more done to the cutty. had to extend the bottom of the front bumper to make it right for the ls. it was a lil short. still need's to be sanded a bit more.




























for the most part the car ain't too fare off.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work biggs lookin good :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hijo de la chingada :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

just put it in primer to see where i need to fill-n-sand.



















:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2006, 11:29 PM~6585513
> *fixing the resin to be just like my plastic ls cutty.
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD ! With all this work on Cutties whats happening with NNL !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

the gut's are all done. just waiting for the primer to dry nice-n-hard. then it's on with the candy, pattern's. and mural's. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS IS IT FOR THE NIGHT. :biggrin: 










STILL NEED'S THE FRONT TO BE TRIMED UP A BIT, THE SIDE MOLDING TO BE PUT ON, AND A FEW OTHER ODD'S AND END'S. LIKE THE WHEEL WELL'S AND STUFF.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS good !I love it ! Its amazing the little work you did changes the whole look !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Lookin great

Hey BIGGS any shots of that glass case?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Biggs, you never cease to amaze me! 

Damn nice work!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 17 2006, 06:42 AM~6587236
> *Lookin great
> 
> Hey BIGGS any shots of that glass case?
> *


i will take some tonight bro. :biggrin:

AND THANK'S GUY'S.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS TIGHT WEY...SPEECHLESS...NICE LABTOP BY THE WAY


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2006, 11:54 PM~6586457
> *THIS IS IT FOR THE NIGHT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

damn biggs you got some bad ass skills homie :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lookin real NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NO PROBLEM HOMIE!!! THANKS FOR THE NICE HOOK-UP IN MY PACKAGE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 17 2006, 02:54 AM~6586457
> *THIS IS IT FOR THE NIGHT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cutty build off ?:0 :cheesy: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

That's firme.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea lets do it yall


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:uh: NO MORE BUILD OFF'S!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 19 2006, 04:24 PM~6599856
> *:uh: NO MORE BUILD OFF'S!
> *


C'mon man, I felt the same way. But an '80s Cutlass build-off, HELL YEAH! 

Let's let him finish it first though.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

hell, people were raising hell on paying 25 on a clip, what makes you think that more would cough up on a whole car


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 19 2006, 05:06 PM~6600055
> *hell, people were raising hell on paying 25 on a clip, what makes you think that more would cough up on a whole car
> *


Good point. It would be a cool build-off though.


----------



## deznjamie (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 17 2006, 01:54 AM~6586457
> *THIS IS IT FOR THE NIGHT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 MrBiggs, DAMN, that cutlass is tight. I have an 86 on 13teens, were would someone like me with no skills to build a model like that be able to purchase one? 
They dont sell that style cutlass model, do they? VERY NICE WORK. [email protected] :worship: :worship:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 19 2006, 05:12 PM~6600081
> *Good point. It would be a cool build-off though.
> *


X2












but can we wait till after christmas cause that's when i'm gettin the model


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Are these for sale? A build off would be awsome on this ride! How do i get one?


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2006, 10:54 PM~6586457
> *THIS IS IT FOR THE NIGHT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that shyt is hard...

u are gonna shorten the front end right?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Nov 20 2006, 12:56 AM~6602800
> *that shyt is hard...
> 
> u are gonna shorten the front end right?
> *



yup...still need's more work done to it. and thank's homie.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome Biggs keep it up


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I started a cutty front clip two. it still needs work nput Ill post it


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

so what happened to the one based on the Monte, just a warm up?


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

sick build man, i've ben waiting for one of these to go down for a while :biggrin: :biggrin:

can't wait to see more


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 21 2006, 04:02 PM~6612850
> *so what happened to the one based on the Monte, just a warm up?
> *


it's here ..just got to get my truck finished then the both cutty's. my nnl project is taking all my time. all the stuff i've been building are just break's inbetween primer's, fabwork, candy's and pattern. from my main project.


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

Mr. Biggs when will it be finished?


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Come on now you can't rush PERFECTION.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's solo.  

5.0 to answer your question .. don't realy know hopefully by mid december.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAN'T WAIT TO GET MINE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2006, 04:45 PM~6630518
> *thank's solo.
> 
> 5.0 to answer your question .. don't realy know hopefully by mid december.
> *


I don't mean to rush your project,just I've never seen a cutlass in 1/24.
please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i already did 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2006, 05:05 PM~6630600
> *i already did 1/2 hour ago.
> *


Ok I'll check email.........


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 19 2006, 06:06 PM~6600055
> *hell, people were raising hell on paying 25 on a clip, what makes you think that more would cough up on a whole car
> *


They were raising hell because, they really don't know the time, skill, money and patience it takes to make them...
I bought 4 of them clips


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 24 2006, 10:30 PM~6632082
> *They were raising hell because, they really don't know the time, skill, money and patience it takes to make them...
> I bought 4 of them clips
> *


Have you used any of them yet?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 24 2006, 10:20 PM~6632303
> *
> *



Vegascutty????? :dunno:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 24 2006, 11:21 PM~6632309
> *Vegascutty????? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: i'm back :wave:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 24 2006, 10:24 PM~6632326
> *:biggrin: i'm back :wave:
> *




Welcome Back Bro!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 25 2006, 01:21 AM~6632309
> *Vegascutty????? :dunno:
> *


I think he got kicked out for 1 yr! His ip addy would be whats blocked and not let him in ! Could he be on another computer ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 24 2006, 11:24 PM~6632330
> *Welcome Back Bro!!!! :biggrin: :wave:
> *



thanx. yeah my vegascutty screen name is out of order for a year


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

u learn your lesson for whoring yet?? lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 24 2006, 11:33 PM~6632350
> *u learn your lesson for whoring yet?? lol
> *



kinda lol :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 24 2006, 10:37 PM~6632360
> *kinda lol :biggrin:
> *



LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 25 2006, 01:32 AM~6632346
> *thanx. yeah my vegascutty screen name is out of order for a year
> *


LOL! I didnt think it was from whoreing ! I think he said the wrong words to CHUCK ! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 24 2006, 11:41 PM~6632137
> *Have you used any of them yet?
> *


2 so far but im slacking ass on all my builds


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5.0man_@Nov 24 2006, 07:03 PM~6630599
> *I don't mean to rush your project,just I've never seen a cutlass in 1/24.
> please email me at [email protected]
> *


I've sold a few dozen..they are out there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

with chuck being.......who?


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 25 2006, 08:20 PM~6635904
> *I've sold a few dozen..they are out there
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any more of those Ryan?
Something tells me you don't


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 25 2006, 10:20 PM~6635904
> *I've sold a few dozen..they are out there
> 
> 
> ...


how come we dident know about thies until they were gone :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Nov 25 2006, 09:37 PM~6636007
> *how come we dident know about thies until they were gone :0  :biggrin:
> *


it was like...two years ago dude. I posted them up on ebay and on here all the time


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 25 2006, 10:40 PM~6636024
> *it was like...two years ago dude. I posted them up on ebay and on here all the time
> *


oh :0 ,dident mean to waste your time


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 25 2006, 07:20 PM~6635904
> *I've sold a few dozen..they are out there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 26 2006, 09:07 PM~6641955
> *
> *


WELCOME BACK.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 25 2006, 07:20 PM~6635904
> *I've sold a few dozen..they are out there
> 
> 
> ...


I got more pics of that car. What would you like to see?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 27 2006, 08:19 PM~6648284
> *I got more pics of that car. What would you like to see?
> *


I'd like to see all that you got! Or, at least front, rear, undies, and interior shots.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I got a undercarriage shot, top/side shot. Interior is stock, all white w/white carpet (nothing special) I'm trying to figure out how to post freakin pics....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

only way i know how to post pics is www.photobucket.com and upload them there link them to the post here..post em! i wanna see too!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 08:21 AM~6644124
> *WELCOME BACK.
> *



thank you


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

T
T
T
any progress????? :dunno:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 27 2006, 04:22 PM~6837115
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

not yet homie.. i will start working on all of my unfinished project's in the new year after the nnl west.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2006, 02:36 AM~6851661
> *not yet homie.. i will start working on all of my unfinished project's in the new year after the nnl west.
> *


----------



## mycutty (Apr 17, 2005)

any body know if i can pick up a cutlass body anywhere or did they quick 
making it. im talking about the one on page four post number 64
thanks


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I'm gonna see if i can clean this up and re-etch it...make a nice addition for this ride


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

HELLA!!!! DAMN!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Nov 17 2006, 04:53 PM~6590860
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> damn biggs you got some bad ass skills homie :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


Hey Biggs i need one of these 2


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 20 2007, 01:39 PM~7039989
> *Hey Biggs i need one of these 2
> *


THANKS HOMIE'S ...  


AND JOE YOU KNOW YOU GOT ONE COMING. :biggrin:



RYAN IF YO CAN HOOK UP THEM PE THAT WOULD BE COOL BRO.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------

